# Fatties for Work BBQ



## mdbk82 (May 18, 2010)

I am going to attempt smoking some fatties for a work BBQ later on this week. Can anyone recommend how many 1lb fatties for 10 people? I was thinking 3 or 4, so as to get some different varieties.
Thanks for the help and will let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## hannibal (May 18, 2010)

I have yet to make a fatty yet, but would like to see some QView of whatever you do. 

I am thinking about making one soon too. Good luck!


----------



## rbranstner (May 18, 2010)

Are you filling them with any goodness or are you just smoking 1lb rolls of meat?


----------



## mdbk82 (May 18, 2010)

Going to fill with all sorts of good things...waiting for everyone to decide on what they want them filled with. So far combinations with some/all of the following have been brought up:
cheese (many different kinds),hamburger, eggs, jalapenos, peppers, spinach, onions, mushrooms, etc.
Will be wrapped with bacon and smoked 'til done.

Will do Qview of the process


----------



## fennecus (May 19, 2010)

So far I have done only 1 fattie, 2nd may be tomorrow.  I used a pound filled with goodness and it fed my wife and I and 2 small kids.  (taters and veggies too.

I would say 1 pound per 2-3 people.  Depends on the people.

hope the qview will follow


----------



## coffee_junkie (May 19, 2010)

I would make at least 5, they will go fast!


----------



## hookup (May 19, 2010)

And something for the odd one, you know, there's always one that says "I don't eat meat".

I caught a storm from a lady at the last work cook out because I cooked her veggie burger on a grill that touched meat.  Next time, I'll add some pam to alum foil and cook her vegan burger on it.


----------



## 13spicerub (May 19, 2010)

when i have bbq's i do 1 fatty per 4 people (theres always other Q too). It's a 1/4lb of meat per person, which is what they'd have it if were a boring old hamburger.  if thats all you're serving i'd do 1 fatty per 2 people.


----------



## wildflower (May 19, 2010)

I would do 11, 4 for work and seven the rest for me


----------



## mballi3011 (May 19, 2010)

Now I have alot of experiance with this menu for work but I smoke mine for about 15-20 people. I smoke maybe 3-4 for they are really filling and if you have any other sides then Imight do 4 you can always keep it or give it away to your buds for them to take home. The fillings are the impotant thing I have asked the guys I work with and the baked potatoe is a popular one the breakfast is also good. Then this last time I did a taco bell mega burrito one and it was a really big hit with the guys. I just rolled out the meat and place the burrito in and rolled it up. You might want to do a really hot one because some of the young guys like to show off and it's funny to watch them try to eat it. Good luck and you will be the man at work for a long time to come.


----------



## gregzee (May 19, 2010)

I would think that 3 would be plenty for 10 people.  

And if you are looking for a good fattie idea, I did a great one a month ago that was made was with spicy italian sausage filled with Spinach actichoke dip and wrapped with sweet pepper bacon.


Good luck and have fun.


----------



## mdbk82 (May 21, 2010)

Wanted to let everyone know that the fatties were a huge hit. Ended up going with 3 different fatties. After I made the first 2 I realized that 4 would be way too many. When I got into work this morning, someone had already finished off the leftovers. Will post pics and more details later. Thanks for the help and the ideas.


----------



## hannibal (May 25, 2010)

HookUp said:


> And something for the odd one, you know, there's always one that says "I don't eat meat".
> 
> I caught a storm from a lady at the last work cook out because I cooked her veggie burger on a grill that touched meat. Next time, I'll add some pam to alum foil and cook her vegan burger on it.


Or just have them bring the salad or slaw.


----------

